# Short-talk



## JaniceM (Jun 10, 2017)

I'm hoping someone here might remember this:

Decades ago, there was a comic strip in one of the NY newspapers-  was either the New York Daily News or the New York Post.  As I assume comic strips are syndicated, it was probably in other U.S. newspapers, too.
It featured a little red-haired girl who lived with her aunt.  In one strip she was telling her aunt that she'd invented a new code called Short-talk.  
Does this jog anyone's memory???  

I've been asking all around the www for years, but so far no responses. 
The reason I've been trying to recall it is the girl's Short-talk was so similar to the modern txt abbreviations that texting came naturally to me.


----------



## jujube (Jun 11, 2017)

The only little girl I can think of that lived with her aunt was "Nancy" who lived with her aunt "Fritzy (Fritzie?) Ritz", but I think she had black hair.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 11, 2017)

jujube said:


> The only little girl I can think of that lived with her aunt was "Nancy" who lived with her aunt "Fritzy (Fritzie?) Ritz", but I think she had black hair.



Sure, I remember Nancy.  Wasn't her, though.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 11, 2017)

Fritzy Ritz was  always shown reading a book and eating from a box of chocolates.

HDH


----------

